# one year on (1 Viewer)



## petergrimes (Mar 24, 2021)

one year on

and so much change
lives ruined
a new normal
scratching around
from day one
to the next
that's just been 
WF

petergrimes join date 21/03/2020


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 24, 2021)

certainly been a year....


----------



## petergrimes (Mar 24, 2021)

dannyboy said:


> certainly been a year....



That it has, a crazy year, too many terrible things, joining WF has ben the one good thing to come from it. Don't think I would have otherwise, I try to see the positives, keep the sense of humour. Cheers Danny, all the best PG


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 24, 2021)

yep its been a year of writing - not a lot else to do....


----------



## PiP (Mar 24, 2021)

Many people have discovered their creative side over the last year.

Curious: 

from day one
to the next

should this be

from one day
to the next

You've come a long way with your poetry in a year Peter


----------



## petergrimes (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi PiP - cheers thank you  you are very kind, although I didn't start writing po-emtry till the end of April so I'm expecting marching band for that  . Yes I originally wrote it as 'from one day to the next', but as the poem in part was about my starting at WF I changed it to 'from day one to the next' it just seemed to fit nicely, I'm not against changing it though. Its surprised me no end and been a welcome distraction. Also I get to drive others to distraction, so it a win win for everyone  . Cheers PiP your a good un, all the best mate, cheers, ta ra a bit PG

Hi danny​ - cheers mate, yeah lots of writing, I've enjoyed that side of it and the empty streets, like a bit of peace and quiet me, cheers mate PG


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (Mar 24, 2021)

petergrimes said:


> Hi PiP - cheers thank you  you are very kind, although I didn't start writing po-emtry till the end of April so I'm expecting marching band for that  . Yes I originally wrote it as 'from one day to the next', but as the poem in part was about my starting at WF I changed it to 'from day one to the next' it just seemed to fit nicely, I'm not against changing it though. Its surprised me no end and been a welcome distraction. Also I get to drive others to distraction, so it a win win for everyone  . Cheers PiP your a good un, all the best mate, cheers, ta ra a bit PG
> 
> Hi danny​ - cheers mate, yeah lots of writing, I've enjoyed that side of it and the empty streets, like a bit of peace and quiet me, cheers mate PG





petergrimes said:


> Hi PiP - cheers thank you  you are very kind, although I didn't start writing po-emtry till the end of April so I'm expecting marching band for that  . Yes I originally wrote it as 'from one day to the next', but as the poem in part was about my starting at WF I changed it to 'from day one to the next' it just seemed to fit nicely, I'm not against changing it though. Its surprised me no end and been a welcome distraction. Also I get to drive others to distraction, so it a win win for everyone  . Cheers PiP your a good un, all the best mate, cheers, ta ra a bit PG
> 
> Hi danny​ - cheers mate, yeah lots of writing, I've enjoyed that side of it and the empty streets, like a bit of peace and quiet me, cheers mate PG



Hi PG

Lonely streets, blue skies, learning to survive with minimum and enough space  of time and opportunity for poetic instinct to grow and flourish....the year was quite a break from too many things, quite a time to recalibrate everything, we have got second chance for too many things, some were not lucky enough. 


Good luck

Ritu


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 28, 2021)

Yay! Happy anniversary PG. :thumbl: You'll have to wait until the end of April for the virtual champagne though! Keep writing - onward and upward!


----------



## rcallaci (Mar 29, 2021)

You joined in the year of the plague when the landscape of the world changed.  But you reman constant , a creative soul  who tinkers with his creative tools using WF as his canvas. Wf is the better for it having you in it. I tip my glass  to you on your one year here hope you stay for many more...

warmest
bob


----------



## petergrimes (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi Ritu - thank you, you speak wise words. What a coincidence I met you when you were starting and now I am writing about being here for a year. I look forwards to the day in just under a year when we you are looking back on your first year. I think you will surprise yourself and everybody with just how much you have achieved. I know i have. Thanks for your words and friendship. Keep writing those poems! All the best mate PG
Hi Jen - wow it feels ages since I've done one of these multi coloured replies (I don't think I could get away with it in other place  ). Cheers mate, good thing the bubbly is only virtual! Yes its all snuck up on me. I'm going to do namoflymo so that should be fun. I've also started writing again and I'm really enjoying that. Things are going well. Cheers for your message, always good to see thee mate. Ta ra a bit duck, cheers Jen, all the best PG
Bob! - have you given me my soul back yet? After all the whole purpose was to win that thing, so I did indeed beat you at your own game (as you said at the time) but it would have been much easier if you'd never made it popular again. It was getting down to three entrants, then you turned up. How I cursed you. Seriously though its good to hear from you man, seems like ages, me hidden away at platform nine and threequarters and you doing whatever your doing nowadays (judging stuff?). As I say to Jen I'm having a good time, gonna do namoflymo and been writing too. Thanks for all the super nice things you say, couldn't get away with that over here. It would just be a 'alright, you done alright mate'. So I'm glad for you Americans with your big hearts. Yes apart from the fact all my work is invisible (apart from upcoming namoflymo) I am very much here and wishing to remain so. Good to hear from you oh great horn-ed one, cheers mate, ta ra a bit PG


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (Mar 29, 2021)

petergrimes said:


> Hi Ritu - thank you, you speak wise words. What a coincidence I met you when you were starting and now I am writing about being here for a year. I look forwards to the day in just under a year when we you are looking back on your first year. I think you will surprise yourself and everybody with just how much you have achieved. I know i have. Thanks for your words and friendship. Keep writing those poems! All the best mate PG
> Hi Jen - wow it feels ages since I've done one of these multi coloured replies (I don't think I could get away with it in other place  ). Cheers mate, good thing the bubbly is only virtual! Yes its all snuck up on me. I'm going to do namoflymo so that should be fun. I've also started writing again and I'm really enjoying that. Things are going well. Cheers for your message, always good to see thee mate. Ta ra a bit duck, cheers Jen, all the best PG
> Bob! - have you given me my soul back yet? After all the whole purpose was to win that thing, so I did indeed beat you at your own game (as you said at the time) but it would have been much easier if you'd never made it popular again. It was getting down to three entrants, then you turned up. How I cursed you. Seriously though its good to hear from you man, seems like ages, me hidden away at platform nine and threequarters and you doing whatever your doing nowadays (judging stuff?). As I say to Jen I'm having a good time, gonna do namoflymo and been writing too. Thanks for all the super nice things you say, couldn't get away with that over here. It would just be a 'alright, you done alright mate'. So I'm glad for you Americans with your big hearts. Yes apart from the fact all my work is invisible (apart from upcoming namoflymo) I am very much here and wishing to remain so. Good to hear from you oh great horn-ed one, cheers mate, ta ra a bit PG



No wise words buddy, just drawn to the emotions and time in flash back. Yeah you are right, this year only I would be celebrating anniversary of me being here and not dying because of corona. I was quite missing your poems here for so long. It's lovely that your poems would be regular here atleast for a month. Welcome you back with your refreshing ideas in form of poems. Meet you there in Napo- writing month. 

All the very good luck. 

Ritu


----------



## Pulse (Mar 30, 2021)

Peter

I like the way you defamiliarise the words in 'from day one'.  I remember reading one of The Greats (maybe Seamus Heaney - I can't find the quotation) that poetry is about 'making strange'.  Certainly unpacking a cliché can turn into a poem.  Yes!  I was right; here's the citation: Poem Making Strange by Seamus Heaney - Essay (fawbie.info)

Seamus Heaney, “Making Strange” | International Network for Comparative Humanities (princeton.edu)

Happy anniversary!


----------



## petergrimes (Mar 30, 2021)

Pulse said:


> Peter
> 
> I like the way you defamiliarise the words in 'from day one'.  I remember reading one of The Greats (maybe Seamus Heaney - I can't find the quotation) that poetry is about 'making strange'.  Certainly unpacking a cliché can turn into a poem.  Yes!  I was right; here's the citation: Poem Making Strange by Seamus Heaney - Essay (fawbie.info)
> 
> ...



Hi Katrina - thanks for what you say about unpacking of the cliche, also thank you for this poem it is fantastic. I had to read the explanation page to make full sense of it, the subject matter really strikes a chord with me personally, reconcilling those two parts of ones self. Thank you. How unexpected. I'm really glad you posted the explanation that's really helped. I wouldn't have thought of people like Heaney having problems like this (not that i know him at all) its quite a comfort to know other people struggle with reconcilling different aspects of who they are, where they've come from, what they do now. I like it a lot. 'Making strange' yes, I like to make things strange, as always I'm happy to be compared with 'one of the greats' as you say , it was only five minutes after I wrote this that i realised I'd posted (to someone who didn't know me) what would appear a quite psychopathic poem, me comparing my year in wF with a global tradgedy, my delusions of grandeur never end so thank you for fuelling them further . No seriously, obviously its a stupid absurdist, ridiculous conceit but it was worth it to get this poem out of you. I'll be studying that more. Cheers Kat, all the best mate PG


----------



## petergrimes (Mar 30, 2021)

ritudimrinautiyal said:


> No wise words buddy, just drawn to the emotions and time in flash back. Yeah you are right, this year only I would be celebrating anniversary of me being here and not dying because of corona. I was quite missing your poems here for so long. It's lovely that your poems would be regular here atleast for a month. Welcome you back with your refreshing ideas in form of poems. Meet you there in Napo- writing month.
> 
> All the very good luck.
> 
> Ritu



Hi Ritu

Cheers my friend,

yes it is good we are all healthy and well. We are blessed for that. Thank you for what you say, you are kind and considerate. Yes I will be posting poems but I can't promise they will be any good! But it will be fun and that's what it always should be about. I expect to be laughing at my mistakes a lot. I'm looking forwards to seeing your poems too. It will be good, if we have time we will be able to talk about them and post comments. I hope you're well, all the best mate PG


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (Mar 30, 2021)

petergrimes said:


> Hi Ritu
> 
> Cheers my friend,
> 
> yes it is good we are all healthy and well. We are blessed for that. Thank you for what you say, you are kind and considerate. Yes I will be posting poems but I can't promise they will be any good! But it will be fun and that's what it always should be about. I expect to be laughing at my mistakes a lot. I'm looking forwards to seeing your poems too. It will be good, if we have time we will be able to talk about them and post comments. I hope you're well, all the best mate PG



Yes dear friend I am fine and wish same for you. I am a kind of a weird person, I read my old poems sometimes and love to recall memories related to that, and it really brings smiles. When we write poems, it's not just those words or imagination and thoughts related to it, that stay in our minds, but too many other things also create a space in those memories and recalling those rejoices us more. 
Wish we all have our fun moments writing poems and sharing them here. 

Good luck

Ritu


----------



## petergrimes (Mar 31, 2021)

ritudimrinautiyal said:


> Yes dear friend I am fine and wish same for you. I am a kind of a weird person, I read my old poems sometimes and love to recall memories related to that, and it really brings smiles. When we write poems, it's not just those words or imagination and thoughts related to it, that stay in our minds, but too many other things also create a space in those memories and recalling those rejoices us more.
> Wish we all have our fun moments writing poems and sharing them here.
> 
> Good luck
> ...



Hi Ritu,

thank you for your lovely post, but please no more, or we'll be jamming up the board for ever!!! I like your

'I am a kind of a weird person'

excellent, so am I. Yes poems create memories and allow us to express sentiments and feelings from moments long passed by. Rejoice, or reflect and everything imbetween, your poems are yours to do with what you want. I'm glad you want to make them special, have fun, never forget to laugh, I specialise in stupid poetry, the kind that makes me smile. Thank you for your kind words but no more, this thread has gone on far to long, plenty of time for comments in na pro. I shall see thee then then. Cheers for popping by, all the best mate, ta ra a bit. PG


----------

